# got a huskee cart



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Finally got a lawn cart today. A Huskee 17 cu.ft. at TSC for $169.99


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great ed hope you enjoy it. Just dont over work yourself


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanx Jody, I got the cart to make jobs a little easier. A little while after the pic was taken, the cart was loaded with rocks for a ditch I am filling. Sure beats a wheelbarrel!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ed
Looks like a nice size cart! Does it have the seam down the middle like an agri-fab cart or is the floor all one piece?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Sixchows, It is one piece, looked like a good one to me. It will get a lot of use. I liked the way the tailgate slides in and out too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking cart Ed...It will definetly save your back.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Loooks nice I SO need to get a new one. Mine is an OLD Wards 10cf one. REAL beat up. I use it so much now that I am living on my land, that the old girls days are numberd. Plus it's just to darn small.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Another reason why I wanted the 17 cu. ft. one is for hauling the trash out on garbage night. Often I set out four cans and it is a long way to the street.

I don't know who makes this cart for Huskee, But I like it better than the craftsman one. 

Also the 17 cu. ft. one had much better tires than the 10 cu. ft.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I like the Huskee carts too. I have the 10 cu., and although I don't use it all the time, when I do use it, it is a lifesaver. I would have liked to get the 17 cu. one, but both money and space were a factor.

Greg


----------

